# Catch of a lifetime



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, i didn't get on the ice or the water today, but i still had the catch of a lifetime today. I married my best friend, lover, and fishing partner! I couldn't be happier. Here's a pic of her and her first eye caught at deer creek a couple months ago.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like a keeper to me... 

Congratulations.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats man! I will be missing a prime fishing day in July as well. Wish you both the best of luck


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations, TREASURE her like a 75pd muskie ! Always remember your anniversary and take her FISHING to celebrate !


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> Well, i didn't get on the ice or the water today, but i still had the catch of a lifetime today. I married my best friend, lover, and fishing partner! I couldn't be happier. Here's a pic of her and her first eye caught at deer creek a couple months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice catch Perch N' Crappie, you'll never get anything better than that.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! How fantastic!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

PnC, congrats on the keeper! 

Mr. A


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It's important to know what to keep and what to throw back... Excellent choice!

Gratz!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with your selection criteria those will make for a happy marriage and a happy wife. Make her your first choice for a fishing partner even when she out fishes you often. You will never have your co angler arriving late for your next fishing adventure. Fishing should always be fun first you both have a head start on that when you go now. Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Congratulatoins!! Wish you both a great life together...


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats to you both, may you always have success in life and on the water!!!


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Congrats on the keeper!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice fish and Congratulations.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice catch! Gonna mount her? Just kidding!!!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yeah, nice job. Were you able to get a weight? Just kidding congrats!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice catch!!! Congrats!!


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Marriage, like a lot of things, can be what you make of it. If you want to be happy, you generally will be!

Best of luck and much happiness!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Great story and pic!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> Nice catch! Gonna mount her? Just kidding!!!!!


Just blew some Mt. Dew out of my nose Deazl666 on that one. 

Congrats Perch N' Crappie........Nice catch............. Maybe I should be telling her "nice catch".


----------

